# Neurosis



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Does anyone else like this band? I'm just starting to get into them, ordered their latest LP "given to the rising" I think they're pretty good. They seem to surpass what most metal bands do nowadays. Their music seems to give way to very slight progressions throughout the songs and to pull you deeper and deeper within the sound scapes. Very minimalistic. I can dig it. They seem like fairly intelligent guys too.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Haha, I suppose no one else on this site can appreciate these guys. Oh well.


----------



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

I dig this band. I only have Souls at Zero, however. I've only heard the 90s stuff. I much prefer them to similar bands like Isis and Pelican.

Check it:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Pelican, but I hadn't heard this band. Generally I like my heavy rock or post metal or whatever people call it these days to be instrumental. It's the crunch I'm after -- although this singer's screams are downright primal. 

I have to wonder why so many bands feel compelled to litter their music with what sounds like movie clips. It seems everybody is doing it now and it's already beyond old. I'd rather get on with the music. But I'm just nit-picking now. I'll put them in my list of things to look into.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword (Jan 29, 2010)

Comus said:


> I dig this band. I only have Souls at Zero, however. I've only heard the 90s stuff. I much prefer them to similar bands like Isis and Pelican.
> 
> Check it:


That's some pretty good stuff, I saw on their site that they were going to do a repressing of that album soon. I just might have to pick that up.

Have you heard their album "Times of grace"? If not then you should check it out, so far it's the best I've heard by them.


----------



## the_emptier (Jan 27, 2011)

isis
pelican
neurosis
red sparowes
russian circles
cult of luna
mare


are all excellent bands. my taste is more towards extreme metal though. as far as heavy music goes


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I made this thread on an old account a while ago, but just remembered it and thought I'd bump it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

NEUROSIS! I love Neurosis. I also love Isis, Rosetta, and Cult of Luna who are both quite similar. Can't forget about Tribes of Neurot. Enemy of the Sun is a great album but Through Silver In Blood is amazing. I need more Neurosis in my life.

Seriously, if you haven't checked out The Galilean Satellites by Rosetta I suggest you do so. Some other great bands were mentioned in here in the Post-Metal category, like Russian Circles, Pelican, Red Sparowes, but they aren't the same atmosphere sludge metal that Neurosis and the rest I listed are. Expanding on that post though you could add Mouth of the Architect, Omega Massif, Year of No Light, *shels,, and stuff like that. Everybody should drop what they are doing and burn their music collection and dedicate their lives to Ausserwelt by Year of No Light and Plains of the Purple Buffalo by *shels. Okay, that's a bit too extreme, but they are very good albums.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> NEUROSIS! I love Neurosis. I also love Isis, Rosetta, and Cult of Luna who are both quite similar. Can't forget about Tribes of Neurot. Enemy of the Sun is a great album but Through Silver In Blood is amazing. I need more Neurosis in my life.
> 
> Seriously, if you haven't checked out The Galilean Satellites by Rosetta I suggest you do so. Some other great bands were mentioned in here in the Post-Metal category, like Russian Circles, Pelican, Red Sparowes, but they aren't the same atmosphere sludge metal that Neurosis and the rest I listed are. Expanding on that post though you could add Mouth of the Architect, Omega Massif, Year of No Light, *shels,, and stuff like that. Everybody should drop what they are doing and burn their music collection and dedicate their lives to Ausserwelt by Year of No Light and Plains of the Purple Buffalo by *shels. Okay, that's a bit too extreme, but they are very good albums.


Yeah, Rosetta is pretty great. I've never really delved much into their stuff, but I do like what I hear. 
haha well damn, I guess I'm checking out Year of no light and *shels then.

When you mentioned the Red Sparrows, it reminded me of one of my favorite albums of all time by Grails. If you haven't listened to "Black Tar Prophecies 1, 2 & 3" by Grails, then stop whatever you're doing and download that album. Don't even disrespect it by trying to listen to single tracks on youtube, just get the album.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have everything Grails has made! Great band indeed, but I think I prefer their album from last year, Deep Politics, the most. I have a very thorough Post-Rock collection. It makes me float to see all the Post-Rock mentioned on this board.  Can't figure out why this thread isn't more popular... it is NEUROSIS!


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I have everything Grails has made! Great band indeed, but I think I prefer their album from last year, Deep Politics, the most. I have a very thorough Post-Rock collection. It makes me float to see all the Post-Rock mentioned on this board.  Can't figure out why this thread isn't more popular... it is NEUROSIS!


Deep Politics didn't really strike me as that impressive, but I'll give it a more intent listen since you like it so much and you tend to have excellent taste 

Last night I listened to the black tar prophecies album and I felt like i was about to enter into the astral plane. I know that sounds insane but I've been looking casually into astral projection (just for ***** and giggles mostly) and they say that the first thing is a buzzing feeling in the body and a tugging feeling on your "third eye" and I started feeling an overpowering sensation matching this description while listening the the album. I had to sit up and shake me head because it kinda scared me lol I didn't want my soul to get away!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You can definitely have powerful experiences listening to music. I must say I've shared similar experiences myself. I don't attribute them to anything though  AND you should give it another a chance. I'm not alone in my praise for it, I promise you. Apparently they just released a new album. Should probably get on it.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> You can definitely have powerful experiences listening to music. I must say I've shared similar experiences myself. I don't attribute them to anything though  AND you should give it another a chance. I'm not alone in my praise for it, I promise you. Apparently they just released a new album. Should probably get on it.


Yeah, I saw that. It's through a side project of some sort, but the same members as Grails. I really should "get on it", but I have no money to buy it right now. I keep spending all my funds on just to turn around and find more that I want just as much... it's an endless cycle.


----------

